# National Saltwater Angler Registry Program



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

DEPARTMENT OF COMMERCE 

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration 

RIN 0648-XA050 


National Saltwater Angler Registry Program 

AGENCY: National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), National Oceanic and 
Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), Commerce. 

ACTION: Notice. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------- 

SUMMARY: NMFS has established an annual fee of fifteen dollars ($15.00) 
for registration of anglers, spear fishers and for-hire fishing vessels 
to register under the National Saltwater Angler Registry Program. 

DATES: The registration fee will be required effective January 1, 2011. 

ADDRESSES: Gordon C. Colvin, Fishery Biologist, NMFS ST-12453, 1315 
East-West Highway, Silver Spring, MD 20910. 

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT: Gordon C. Colvin, Fishery Biologist; 
(301) 713-2367 x175; e-mail: [email protected]. 

SUPPLEMENTARY INFORMATION: The final rule implementing the National 
Saltwater Angler Registry Program, 50 CFR part 600, subpart P, was published in the Federal Register on December 30, 2008. The final rule states that persons registering with NMFS must pay an annual fee effective January 1, 2011, and that NMFS will publish the annual schedule for such fees in the Federal Register. 

NMFS has determined that the annual registration fee for anglers, spear fishers and for-hire fishing vessels will be fifteen dollars ($15.00). All persons registering on or after January 1, 2011 will be required to pay the registration fee, unless they are exempt as indigenous people per the provisions of 50 CFR 600.1410(f). 

Dated: November 22, 2010. 
Eric C. Schwaab, 
Assistant Administrator for Fisheries, National Marine Fisheries Service. 
[FR Doc. 2010-29810 Filed 11-24-10; 8:45 am]

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2010/2010-29810.htm


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Soooooooooooo i now have to pay $15.00 to fish huh?


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is this mandatory!!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Is mandatory another word for bull pucky????


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

November 29, 2010 - Starting January 1, saltwater fishermen in New Jersey will be required to pay $15 to the federal government in order to fish upon state coastal waters. To avoid the fee, New Jersey need only pass Senate Bill number S1122 which is now resting in the Senate Environment Committee chaired by Piscataway Democrat Senator Robert Smith. An Assembly version (A823) has already passed (54-16) which would allow the state to apply for "exempted state designation from the federal registration requirements" and would require the New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) to maintain a free annual registry program to meet the new federal mandate for data collection.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

11. Where will the money go?

Fees collected by the National Saltwater Angler Registry will go to the Federal treasury. They will not be designated for any specific purpose. In the case of anglers who are automatically registered when they buy a state license, money paid to the state will be used for purposes determined by that state. If you have a saltwater fishing license, call your state department of natural resources for more information.

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/faq_registry.html#11


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Senator Bob Smith
216 Stelton Rd.
Suite E-5 
Piscataway, NJ 08854

(732) 752-0770
Fax: (732) 752-1590

[email protected]


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

NJ still has time to get the exempt status. I'm from PA, so I'm pretty much screwed. I don't mind paying for a license because I know the money is going toward protecting the fisheries, but I don't like the thought of forking over extra money just because the NOAA wants me too. I really don't understand the reason for the fee. If the NOAA can't use it why are they charging us? 
It seems like a violation of states rights for the government to charge a fee to fish in a state without the consent of the state.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

This money is going into the vast cesspool of DC waste. Buy a state license --- at least they will use the $ for the fishery. I will be drug off in cuffs before I fall for this violation of rights.

When have you had enough?!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't like it either but it is a sign of the times. Knowing the great State of Nazi Jersey like I do, I would be greatly surprised if the money for the State license was put back into conservation and top help the fishery.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sorry, I don't use a computer officer and my 'Ol Lady buys my license at Walmart. Didn't know about this officer, I'll pay it as soon as I get home, honest

Would you like to see my freshwater license, my saltwater license, my trout stamp and my duck stamp though officer?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I am sorry, I don't use a computer officer and my 'Ol Lady buys my license at Walmart. Didn't know about this officer, I'll pay it as soon as I get home, honest
> 
> Would you like to see my freshwater license, my saltwater license, my trout stamp and my duck stamp though officer?


Yep.....It's all about the money....AND ya need a state duck stamp AND quail stamp............


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

NEW FOR 2011

Starting January 1, 2011, if you have a saltwater recreational fishing license or registration from any state or U.S. territory EXCEPT Hawaii, New Jersey, Puerto Rico, and the U.S. Virgin Islands, you are AUTOMATICALLY registered and do not need to take further action. The fee for registering beginning January 1, 2011 is $15 for most people. Learn more https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/new..._Fee_nov10.pdf. 
Please be sure to follow all laws and regulations in the waters in which you are fishing.

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/index.html


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

njdiver said:


> NEW FOR 2011
> 
> you are AUTOMATICALLY registered and do not need to take further action. The fee for registering


Well, if I am automatically registered and do not need to take further action, when and where will they get thier money? When you pay for you license? I'd like to see the Feds make Walmart start taking time to sell those permits as well as the license for free.
I wil be not taking further action, as you said they said.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Well, if I am automatically registered and do not need to take further action, when and where will they get thier money? When you pay for you license? I'd like to see the Feds make Walmart start taking time to sell those permits as well as the license for free.
> I wil be not taking further action, as you said they said.


No further action from this dude either. I've had enough!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

An interesting post I found:

According to the verbiage in 600.1410 Subpart P-Marine Recreational Fisheries of the United States under the Registry process 600.1410 section, number (d), starting on page 79,718 it states: "NMFS will issue a registration number and certificate to registrants. A registration number and certificate will be valid for one year from the date on which it was issued."

50 CFR 600 Marine Recreational Fisheries of the United States 

Due to the registration process as defined by the National Marine Fisheries Service New Jersey anglers can register on December 31, 2010 and not pay a fee associated with the Federal Angler Registry for 2011 up to December 30, 2011. I am sure many anglers will take advantage of this loophole in the registration process in the event that New Jersey does not pass legislation for a free or nominal fee registry in 2010.

Jersey Joe


http://bhweb.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=136892#Post1368


PART 600-MAGNUSON-STEVENS ACT PROVISIONS

Subpart P--Marine Recreational Fisheries of the United States

§ 600.1410 Registry process.

d. NMFS will issue a registration number and certificate to registrants. A registration number and certificate will be valid for one year from the date on which it was issued.

Here is a working link to the Final Rule PDF. Large file 2.59 mb. Section mentioned is on page 60.

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/aboutus/organization/downloads/Saltwater_Angler_Registry_Final_Rule.pdf


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

S1122:
12/9/2010 10:00:00 AM Environment and Energy
Committee Room 10, 3rd Floor, State House Annex, Trenton, NJ

Senate Environment and Energy Thursday, December 09, 2010 - 10:00 AM Meeting - Committee Room 10, 3rd Floor, State House Annex, Trenton, NJ 

The committee will hear testimony from representatives of the Department of Environmental Protection and members of the public concerning the department's implementation of the "Site Remediation Reform Act," P.L.2009, c.60. 


Bill AbstractCurrent StatusLDOA 
A823 Saltwater fishing, free reg.-estab. SEN3/22/2010 
A2529 Renewable energy tech.-revise SEN11/8/2010 
S1122 Saltwater fishing registry-estab. free SEN2/4/2010 
S2306 Renewable energy tech.-revise SEN9/23/2010 
S2371 Solar Renewable Energy Cert.-purchase SEN11/8/2010


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*NJ Senate Environmental and Energy Committee*

Senator Bob Smith - Chair 
Legislative District 17 

216 Stelton Road
Suite E-5
Piscataway, NJ 08854-3284

Phone: 732-752-0770
Fax: 732-752-1590

Email: [email protected] 
Official Website: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/BIO.asp?Leg=53


Senator Robert M. Gordon - Vice-Chair
Legislative District 38

14-25 Plaza Road
P.O. Box 398
Fair Lawn, NJ 07410

Phone: 201-703-9779
Fax: 201-703-8127

Email: [email protected]
Official Website: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/BIO.asp?Leg=307


Senator Christopher "Kip" Bateman
Legislative District 16

36 East Main Street
Somerville, NJ 08876-2308

Phone: 908-526-3600
Fax: 908-707-4578

Email: [email protected]
Official Website: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/BIO.asp?Leg=304


Senator James Beach
Legislative District 6

1916 Route 70 East
Suite 3
Cherry Hill, NJ 08003-2172

Phone: 856-489-3442
Fax: 856-489-4180

Email: [email protected]
Official Website: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/BIO.asp?Leg=310


Senator Jennifer Beck 
Legislative District 12

32 Monmouth Street
3rd Floor 
Red Bank, NJ 07701

Phone: 732-933-1591
Fax: 732-933-1598

Email: [email protected]
Official Website: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/BIO.asp?Leg=303


----------

